# [SOLVED] Generic IEEE 1284.4 Printing Support



## solman

Have a Gateway E-2000 PC running Home sp1. Am trying to install an HP printer via USB but system is not recognizing the printer. In device manager, under other devices, Generic IEEE 1284.4 Printing Support is listed with exclamation mark. I have downloaded the three available MB downloads from Gateway, have the original CDs and still am unable to resolve how to locate the file.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## solman

*Re: Generic IEEE 1284.4 Printing Support*

Figured it out...Client attempted to plug USB cable into PC prior to software fully installing.
Solution: Removed all printers (unknown or IEE), uninstalled HP software, rebooted with USB cable unplugged, reinstalled HP software, following instructions, plugged USB in when requested.


----------

